# Q6600 or Q6700 or Q9300 or Q9450



## ajayashish (May 6, 2008)

This is the biggest question in my mind... 

i am planning to get a new Rig very soon and would have taken that already if i had no news of Q9450 arrival. I saw that Q9450 has 12MB cache and Q6600 which was my option at that time is 8MB... 

now some people say Q9300 is much better than Q6600 and some say 6700 is better VFM... 

Please experts comments on this... which is the best one to buy compared to the money it drains... My choice for Motherboard is Abit IX38 QuadGT.... 

Also if possible support ur options with a valid reason


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

arey, dont even think about it. go for q9450.
its the costliest, but and also the latest and fastest.

and if you want to save some cash, then go for q9300.


----------



## ajayashish (May 6, 2008)

well some say that Q9450 can be over clocked to 4ghz and Q6600 can go to 3.7ghz... so is 7k extra worth that 300mhz.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 6, 2008)

Think bout the power it wud save and the lesser heat it generates, being a 45nm.
And u can do better oc w/o an aftermarket cooling and save some bucks on PSU with the lower power consumption of CPU(though not a big gap).


----------



## ajayashish (May 6, 2008)

see i have already bought TM Ultra 120 Extreme and will be getting a corsair HX620... rest componets include Abit IX38 QuadGT, a cheaper GPU ( as i will purchase 4XXX ATI when it is available) ... CM 690 and Corsair 2X2gb 800MHz DDR2 RAM... 

so what will u suggest


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 6, 2008)

So i think u can oc better on it(TM Ultra) and ur PSU cab juice more devices. 
BTW dun get Q6600, its getting common these days and somewat an old proccy.
For same clocks E8xxx outperforms E7xxx nd E6xxx and also Q9xxx outperforms Q6xxx.
And Q9450 makes sure ur future HD 4870 or X2 performance wudnt be bottlenecked by proccy.


----------



## ajayashish (May 6, 2008)

so u say Q9450 is better,... or i can save around 5k for Q9300...


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

Q6600 and Q6700 are based on older core having a on a 65nm fabrication  and die size of 2 ×143 mm². It also has a 1066MHz FSB, 1.372max voltage, 95W TDP.

On the other hand

Q9600 and Q9450 are on 45nm fabrication, die size is 2 × 107 mm² , FSB of 1333Mhz, 1.36V max and 0.7 min voltage, 95W TDP. 

As per the specs, the 9x series will be smaller in size, have lower power consumption, much more faster. 

Hence, If you can afford 9300, go for is. There isn't much price difference between 9300 and 9450 but since you can overclock it, you can increase the clock speed of 9300 beyond that of 9450.

^^wow. this is my 800th post


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 7, 2008)

Ya, 9300 also makes a gud buy
BTW only get Q9450 if it isnt much costlier than Q9300

5k dun do justice for a Q9450 over Q9300.
Get lower timings Ram instead for that xtra 5k or do a raid 0.
raid 0 makes more sense as HDD read/write speeda is one of the main factor slowing down the system response nd game load times.


----------



## ajayashish (May 7, 2008)

Congrats on ur 800th post... 

Now is there anyone who has overclocked 9300 or 9450 already... and any idea how it will perform with Abit IX38 Quad


----------



## jasku (May 7, 2008)

Dude quite frankly you should go for the Q6700, it will more than satisfy your need and its 10x multiplyer makes ocing a breeze. 

Its available for about 10,400 I really think its VFM, yea u can go for the 9XXX but I think this is way better.


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

Ok now that, you have more or less made up ur mind. lets concentrate on, "where to buy q9450?".


@techtronic & nish_higher - could you, plz post some more details about ur purchase of q9450? eg name of shop, contact nos, etc?


----------



## ajayashish (May 7, 2008)

jasku said:


> Dude quite frankly you should go for the Q6700, it will more than satisfy your need and its 10x multiplyer makes ocing a breeze.
> 
> Its available for about 10,400 I really think its VFM, yea u can go for the 9XXX but I think this is way better.


 
Does anyone support this... and any explanatin for the same


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

^^nope. I don't. The reason: From fab to FSB speed, 9x series have a definite advantage. They are much much better when it comes to power. Don't just look at what it is now. apps are getting more and more powerful and games are getting bigger and bigger. 

And the price difference between Q6600 and Q9300 is less than 3k. Already 9300 is showing around 10% performance advantage in applications over Q6600. 

And with DDR3 coming in fast, once we see DDR3-1333MHz, Q9300 will have a definitely advantage due to it's FSB speed.

and btw, Q9450 has double the L2 cache that Q9300 has. but costs another 3k more.


----------



## spikygv (May 7, 2008)

have a look at these

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2quad-q9300_6.html#sect0

*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2quad-q9300_14.html#sect0

but then again , are u going to OC ur cpu ( even if its q6600 ) to greater than 3.5Ghz ?


----------



## ajayashish (May 7, 2008)

i want to OC for sure and as i said i have already purchased TM ultra 120 Extreme


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

yes. one thing I forgot to mention is E8500 dual core CPU based on same 45nm fabrication. This processor is super fast processor and even beats quad core QX9650 and beats Q6850 in every benchmark thrown at it. But once the apps take advantage of four core, the tables will turn and quad core proccys will take a clear lead.

the E8500 runs at 3.1GHz, has 9.5x multiplier which means that it is a pretty good overclocker, has 1333MHz FSB, 6Mb L2 cache, very low 65W TDP.

with good care, you can get this to 4.2GHz on air cooling.


----------



## ajayashish (May 7, 2008)

i will take a quad core for sure... now i am just to decide which one... 

According to the reviews... Q6700 can be overclocked to 4ghz where as 9300 can go only till 3.5 ghz...


----------



## nish_higher (May 7, 2008)

confused said:


> Ok now that, you have more or less made up ur mind. lets concentrate on, "where to buy q9450?".
> 
> 
> @techtronic & nish_higher - could you, plz post some more details about ur purchase of q9450? eg name of shop, contact nos, etc?


 
Q9450 bought by my frnd for me from mumbai and sent to me.i will give u contact number but it was costly,i dont know if due to prduct launch or what.780i was purchased from neweggg

a better place to buy this in india is lynx-india , chandigarh

i have not fiddled with this rig yet coz i dont have a gfx card..yet i used my 8600gts .overclocked it to 3.8ghz with a thermalright Ultima 90i, system stable.will go beyond this as soon as my gfx card arrives (already bought).
and since my Q6600 runs at 3.8ghz the only difference it makes is SSE4 in video encoding in vegas trial.although times were not so different.i'd pick up a Q6600 and overclock it to 3.8ghz ,get a good gfx card for that money i save and have a great rig rather than spending 8k more on a proccy. 

@ ajay u have already got a 120i , temps are no criteria in choosing a proccy now. so manufacturing process does not matter,does it?

heat issues with Q6600-->>there are many ppl running it at 3.2-3.4ghz with stock cooler


----------



## ajayashish (May 7, 2008)

^^^^ so what do u wanna say... purachse 6600 or 9300 or 9450


----------



## nish_higher (May 7, 2008)

Q6600 all the way .i'd suggest the same till some better proccy arrives which can do better ocing than Q9450 and at a better price.

Q9300 does not offer any benefit as per reviews


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 7, 2008)

If u can get 9450,buy it.Else q6700 is a good option.If u r into overclocking 1 6600 ought to be enough.


----------



## nish_higher (May 7, 2008)

Q6700 does not offer any benefit except its 10 multipliers and there's no difference between Q6060 and Q6700.he will overclock,thats why i'm suggesting Q6600.buying a good board (IX38)
Q9450 is way tooooo costly for a 200mhz overclock-what other benefit it has i dont understand (i myself have that proccy)


----------



## ajayashish (May 7, 2008)

so as far as i have seen people say 6600 is VFM but 9300 is good as well as it consumes less power and can be overclocked till 3.5ghz... 

so do u think i should go with 9300 which is already available


----------



## sagardani (May 7, 2008)

> Q6700 or Q9300 or Q9450



How much do they cost ?


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

Q9300: 13k 
Q9450: 16.5k
Q6600: 10k


----------



## nish_higher (May 7, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> so as far as i have seen people say 6600 is VFM but 9300 is good as well as it consumes less power and can be overclocked till 3.5ghz...
> 
> so do u think i should go with 9300 which is already available



q6600 =better overclock.why waste extra cash for a low overclock? Power consumption indicates heat generated,nothing more. and i've already stated thermalright 120e will never let q6600get hot.


----------



## amitash (May 7, 2008)

^+1...the q6600 is one of the best quad core overclockers aand since u have th best aircooler in the world u can easily take it upto 3.6Ghz but u mite find some trouble hitting the 4Ghz mark....the best overclock for a Q6600 seems to be 3.6Ghz at 400fsb. I suggest save that 3k on q6600 over q9300 and get a good gfx card like the 8800GT or maybe the ati 4xxx series....get the Q9450 if u have the cash to get it and a good gfx card...
imo:Q9450>Q6600>Q9300


----------



## ajayashish (May 7, 2008)

ok... how much can we take 9300 is it around 4ghz


----------



## nish_higher (May 7, 2008)

no..max overclock on Q9300 is 3.7ghz as stated by reviews. 
i am running Q6600 @ 3.8ghz with 120Extreme ..many ppl running at 4ghz


----------



## ajayashish (May 7, 2008)

^^^ which board and ram do u use


----------



## nish_higher (May 7, 2008)

XFX 680i , thermalright 120 extreme
4gb Gskill *www.gskill.com/en/f2-6400phu2-hz.html 

thats the very 1st board-purchased in US on the day of launch-so a lot of revisions have come,yet this board performs too good.

Other config--
Q9450 + xfx 780i with ultima 90i , 4gb Gskill *www.gskill.com/en/f2-6400cl5d-nq.html


----------



## ajayashish (May 7, 2008)

i will be taking Quad GT (Abit) and Corsair 2X2gb... and TRUE ... what do u think of the config


----------



## nish_higher (May 7, 2008)

yea its great..680i /IX38 perform almost same in terms of overclocking , benefit is PCI2.0 with IX38 which will be more future proof..corsair rams are good.
Overall a great workstation


----------



## ajayashish (May 7, 2008)

Great then... i think i will settle down with Q6600 or 9300 then... so finally my wait is over as i was waiting for 9450.. thanks


----------

